# Tetra in Bulk



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

I will be stocking my tank shortly and was wondering if there is ways one may get a discount by purchasing tetras in bulk? 
Thanks
Philip


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

You sure can. Find one of the importers. Their prices are typically 1/3 to 1/4 of what the lfs sells them for. They usually want an order of $100 or more and then shipping will be $30-$70 depending on the carrier, etc. It's best to have them shipped direct on an airline and you meet the plane when it lands.

If I'm wrong, I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

Not sure if I'm ready to drop $150, do you think a LFS would make bargins for larger orders? I was thinking something like 50 to 75 dollars, or is this not a large order at all? Since childhood I'm mostly keeped native Texas fish, but now I'm looking for some change.
Thanks
Philip


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

Look at Aquabid.com. There are several sellers there that deal in larger quantities. I was able to get a few dozen Gold Rasboras for $1.50 each from a local seller.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

It really depends on what type of tetra you are looking to get, and how many. For neons, $50-75 will go a long way, but for some other species, it's not going to go far at all. What species are you interested in?


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

To be honest the species kind of depends on deals I can find, pretty sad?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

If you're looking for a neon look, I'd go with cardinals. Otherwise, it depends on what kind of tetra you're looking for. Pristella tetras are nice looking and hardy. Silvertip tetras aren't bad either.

Lots of choices...


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok Thanks,

Took a look at Aquabid, guess a local seller would really help keep the cost down. Many wanted 35-40 to ship, this kind of eats into the benfits from buying online. I searched through a few vendors but didn't find any from Houston, is there a simple way to do this?


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

OR you could support a local houstonian. Gulf Coast Discus is selling cardinals for 1.20 and rummynoses for 1.40 I think. I think you have to buy 50. But he said in the manner he nets them you'll probly end up with more. The discus he sells are amazing. Deffinately worth the trip to go see them. He's in sugarland.

Heres a link to the price list- the tetras are at the bottom.
Available 4 Sale

Or he has a account on APC if you want to talk to him.


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks
That is a really great deal but I went to his website and did not see them on the price list, guess I will have to give him a call. I have no problems supporting local dealers.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

They're under wilds. We just bought 4 discus from him and the quality of the discus compared to some other places was amazing. We definately got our moneys worth. When I was there e didn't have the tetras in stock. Are you a member of NASH? Its a club of plant and fish keepers in houston. They have a forum to themselves on APC.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Phillip what kind of tetras are you looking for? Rummy nose or cardinals? Dan has both and I saw it at his place last weekend. I'll probably go over this week to buy some.


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

I just started to get involved in this planted tank stuff a couple days ago(even though I've been doing it for years just new to this online forums), I do plan on attending my first a NASH meeting this month.

Far as tetra goes, I'm new at it and have been reading cardinals are hard to start with, don't know much about Rummy nose yet. I might go with a few glowlight because I might be able to breed them.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

I like harlequin rasboras a lot more, I had cardinals for a while, and now have rasboras, They move around a lot more and they actually school, while the cardinals dont school tightly unsless they're scared. My rasboras also have a livelier eating habit.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

in regards to Mike's suggestion of silver-tips, I'd personally disagree. They are very cool looking, but I can't wait until mine die off, as bad as that sounds! They are extremely active, don't shoal, and are constantly chasing each other and other tank mates. They are no where near calm and peaceful, which is what I picture in a nice planted tank.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

But you've got to admit they are hardy


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I would think your local LFS would give you a deal if you wanted a whole lot of them. I got away from neon tetras just because of the fact of neon tetra disease which at one point and time almost wiped out my entire 125 gal tank with discus and many other fish in it, after that I just stuck to cardinals


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

they are hardy...I can't seem to get rid of them! lol


----------



## cedwards (Mar 7, 2006)

liveaquaria.com offers quantity discounts and has a great variety of tetras.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

bijoon said:


> OR you could support a local houstonian. Gulf Coast Discus is selling cardinals for 1.20 and rummynoses for 1.40 I think. I think you have to buy 50. But he said in the manner he nets them you'll probly end up with more. The discus he sells are amazing. Deffinately worth the trip to go see them. He's in sugarland.
> 
> Heres a link to the price list- the tetras are at the bottom.
> Available 4 Sale
> ...


$1.20 is dirt cheap for cards. Are these about 1/3" to 1/2" in length? Anyone looking to split the 50 lot? I'm in S Cal.


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, an old thread brought back to life!
Well I did end up getting a bunch of fish from Dan, he is a great guy and his fish are in top quality. The best news is that I've had 100% survival rate from his fish, on the other hand I've had terrible results from my LFS. Guess that must say something about his fish. He first quarantines them, so we don't get the sick ones. Thanks Dan for the great fish, my tank looks great now. 

Cal,
I'm pretty sure that deal is for local pick up and NASH members, sorry.


----------



## Thayer (Feb 6, 2007)

How long can one reasonably expect Cardinals to live?

The reason I ask, is in about 1995 I bought 20 for a 13 gallon hex I had in my batchelor pad, planted with just some java moss on some driftwood. Every once in a while I would remember to do a water change, and remove some of the moss. Light was a little pencil flourescent, and the ambient of being next to a north facing window.

As the story goes, I met a nice girl, we moved in together and set the tank up in that bedroom with no effective ambient. The tetra count was down to 17, and I lost two more in the move. We got married on '00, had a kid in '03, got a new job, and moved from San Francisco to Connecticut in January of 2004. We gave the tank and its 12 remaining occupants to some friends on the way out of town.

The last time I inquired was about a year ago, and they still had 10. That's at least 9 years, maybe 10, from the time they left the LFS. I had no idea they could go that long.

Thayer


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Some said up to 10 years. Adult wild cards may have a difficult time adjusting to hard water. I usually lose about 50% 3 years after purchase. The younger cards (0.4" to 0.5") tend to live much longer with water in S Cal. I have some approaching +7.

Maximum size is about 2". My largest specimen is 1.8", not including the tail fin.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Also try anubiasdesign.com. Mark regularly imports all sorts of fish and can make you a pretty good deal on bulk purchases. If he doesn't have something in stock he can usually get it in if you want enough to justify an order. Right now he has cardinals, 25 for $40, plus shipping. Not to bad if you ask me. I'd order about 2X what you'd like to eventually end up with. They don't ship all that well but the ones that survive will usually last forever.


----------



## Thayer (Feb 6, 2007)

So I guess my experience was not terribly out of line then. Thanks for the info. I've an email in to see if any are still around.

Thayer


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Mark still has them in. I just e-mailed him yesterday about them. Shipping is ~$40-$50 though.


----------

